# Anybody get BFP on first IUI?



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Just looking for any first time success stories.  

We had our first IUI yesterday.  Everything went well, DH's sample was 29 million, which was great news.  I am only on day 1 of the 2ww and gonig   already!!!  

Does anybody know the success rates. I have been tolds 10%, 15% and 25%??

Many thanks

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Kerry F,

Hope 2ww goes smoothly and quickly for you. Well done with Dh's sample, top! Good luck with testing, really hope good news for you!

I'm a first time success girl - was so extactic that it worked first time! We have had a very sad ending to our success but hopeful we can try again soon and may well be an IUI success again!

Success rate is meant to be about 15% with OI and 10% on a natural cycle.

Good luck hun,

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Lots of luck being sent your way, 
There is not much advice I can give I'm afraid. my 1st go failed but there is a post on here somewhere that gives results on the success there are a few girls who had 1st time joy. also have a look on buns in oven as they might give you more info. Good luck with BFP...
                                              Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi there-well I am a "first time lucky" girl - well in terms of IUI anyway 

I was incredibly lucky and now have a gorgeous baby girl who is just the best thing to ever happen to me.

Try to keep your sanity on the 2ww-probablythe longest of my life but you know what,if you get a BFP the 2ww seems like a breeze!


Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Sarah


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

HI

I was a first time lucky too. I was quoted 10% success rate but when it happened it was 200% for us!

good luck

Elly x


----------



## VJW (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Kerrie

Just wanted to say I have just had my first IUI on mon this week and am on 4th day of 2ww.  Thinking of you.  Have unexplained infertility like you.  So just wanted to say am sending you     and fingers crossed for testing day!

Take care

Victoria xxx


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your very kind words and support.  I love this website.

Take care

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

